# One of the biggest London squats evicted



## Komjaunimas (May 28, 2013)

A little background info...

http://en.squat.net/2013/05/27/callout-for-south-london-eviction-resistance-tuesday-28513/

My 2cents... from couple of years of constant visiting friends living in the place id say the number of people living would be close to 150+ if not 200, cause in the last days people from couple of unlawfully evicted squats from around moved in...

Didnt turn up for the resistance because of the heavy downpour, but friends who were there said it was comical and nobody even actually intended to propperly resist


----------

